# آيات تحث علي النظام



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2009)

*آيات تحث علي النظام

+ الذين اخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة و لم تحفظوه (اع 7 : 53)
+ حتى ان من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله و المقاومون سياخذون لانفسهم دينونة (رو 13 : 2)
+ ان كان احد يتكلم بلسان فاثنين اثنين او على الاكثر ثلاثة ثلاثة و بترتيب و ليترجم واحد (1كو 14 : 27)
+ و ليكن كل شيء بلياقة و بحسب ترتيب (1كو 14 : 40)
فاني و ان كنت غائبا في الجسد لكني معكم في الروح فرحا و ناظرا 
+ ترتيبكم و متانة ايمانكم في المسيح (كو 2 : 5)
+ و نطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة انذروا الذين بلا ترتيب شجعوا صغار النفوس اسندوا الضعفاء تانوا على الجميع (1تس 5 : 14)
+ ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا (2تس 3 : 6)
+ اذ انتم تعرفون كيف يجب ان يتمثل بنا لاننا لم نسلك بلا ترتيب بينكم (2تس 3 : 7)
+ لاننا نسمع ان قوما يسلكون بينكم بلا ترتيب لا يشتغلون شيئا بل هم فضوليون (2تس 3 : 11)
+ من اجل هذا تركتك في كريت لكي تكمل ترتيب الامور الناقصة و تقيم في كل مدينة شيوخا كما اوصيتك (تي 1 : 5)
+ فاخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من اجل الرب ان كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل (1بط 2 : 13)
+ لانهم كانوا نحو خمسة الاف رجل فقال لتلاميذه اتكئوهم فرقا خمسين خمسين (لو 9 : 14)
+ و دعا الاثني عشر و ابتدا يرسلهم اثنين اثنين و اعطاهم سلطانا على الارواح النجسة (مر 6 : 7)
+ بقي أن نقول أنك أفضل من ينظم حياتك فأنت تعرف أمكانياتك ويمكنك تحديد أولوياتك ويمكنك تعديل النظام بأستمرار لمواجهه كل تغيير يطرأ في حياتك وتحسينها للافضل دائماً.

منقول للامانة​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1158034#post1158034


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_



+ ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا (2تس 3 : 6)​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك كاندى 
مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## فادية (5 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك كاندى _
> 
> _مشكوره كتيييييييييير_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فاديه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي علي الايات الجميله دي يا كاندي *
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *
*ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

آيات جميله اووووى يا كاندى

ميررررررسى على الايات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

> و دعا الاثني عشر و ابتدا يرسلهم اثنين اثنين و اعطاهم سلطانا على الارواح النجسة (مر 6 : 7)
> + بقي أن نقول أنك أفضل من ينظم حياتك فأنت تعرف أمكانياتك ويمكنك تحديد أولوياتك ويمكنك تعديل النظام بأستمرار لمواجهه كل تغيير يطرأ في حياتك وتحسينها للافضل دائماً.


​
شكراااا كاندي على الكلمت الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2009)

ايات جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الايات الجميله دي يا كاندي *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل ايام حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> آيات جميله اووووى يا كاندى​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الايات ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا كاندي على الكلمت الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> ايات جميلة جدا
> الرب يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك يا رانا​


----------

